# ordering seeds



## mastashake (Jan 16, 2007)

I am going to start a grow indoors soon and I have heard from many that you should not have your seeds delievered to where u intend to grow is this true? if not where should someone have them delievered to and how discreatly are they packaged. or could I just tell a friend I am having a gift delievered for a family member:tokie:


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey there.  Nobody ever seems to wanna chat about this.  I'm in the same situation you are.  I'm thinking that PO BOX is stupid cuz they want you you to show ID with current address and have a utility bill to present so that's (language edit).
If customs "picks" your seeds they supposedly put a letter in your package saying not to do this "illegal thing" again and seal it up with red tape Sooooo If the beans make it to you or me ....I'm thinkin we're cool and **** IT ?  We'd have to lie to our friends and that ain't cool

?????????????


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 5, 2007)

Just get them sent to yourself. I do it without a shred of paranoia...though I am a very steel nerved person...lol. I'll put it this way...if you're too paranoid, scared or cautious to order beans, don't. Paranoia can sometimes be a bad thing. You know the famous "suspicious activity" line LEO always drops anyway. If you can chance the grow...you should be able to stomach ordering beans. Good luck.


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 6, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Just get them sent to yourself. I do it without a shred of paranoia...though I am a very steel nerved person...lol. I'll put it this way...if you're too paranoid, scared or cautious to order beans, don't. Paranoia can sometimes be a bad thing. You know the famous "suspicious activity" line LEO always drops anyway. If you can chance the grow...you should be able to stomach ordering beans. Good luck.



Thanks BBP. I'm down for that. I just ran across o whole bunch a fearful para's that can't even enjoy puffin in their own places and i lost my normal mindset which is usually always worry free.  WW and Satori will be shipping soon.   Thanks man.


----------

